
Show HN: KanRails – Kanban Workflow Management - ernsheong
https://www.kanrails.com/
======
ernsheong
Hi I'm Jonathan, maker of KanRails. KanRails is a blend of Trello + Google
Forms + IFTTT + Process Street + (to be determined). Something remarkably
similar to us is Pipefy, I started working on this and then I discovered
Pipefy. I think there is room for another player :) Hope you give it a try for
your software development workflows, and other workflows. Very open to
feedback and feature requests. Thank you so much HN!

